# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Есть ли в вайшнавизме понятие "умереть за веру"?

## Ямуначарья дас

11.12.2009  Александр Якушев:

Здравствуйте,
Существует ли в вайшнавской традиции такое понятие. Т.е. например под угрозой смерти вайшнаву говорят принять чужую веру и отказаться от своих убеждений, а если он или она в свою очередь отказывается, то это очень благоприятно(сжигается вся карма, попадание в духовной мир).

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Алесандр!

В Шримад Бхагаватам (10.1.48) сказано:

“Пока человек обладает разумом и физической силой, он должен пытаться избежать смерти. Таков долг каждого воплощенного человека. Но если смерть неизбежна вопреки всем его усилиям, человек, встречающий смерть, не совершает оскорблений.”

Это означает, что покуда у нас есть возможность, мы должны стараться сохранить свою жизнь и здоровье.

Что касается ситуации с угрозой для жизни…

Кришна является верховным контролирующим. Бхагавад Гита, 18.14:

«Место действия [тело], исполнитель, органы чувств, разнообразные усилия и, наконец, Сверхдуша - все это пять составляющих любого поступка.
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Слово адхиштханам относится к телу. Душа, находящаяся в теле, действует, поэтому ее называют карта («совершающая действия»). О том, что душа обладает знанием и действует, сказано в шрути: эша хи драшта спрашта (Прашна-упанишад, 4.9). Это подтверждается в «Веданта-сутре»: джно 'та эва (2.3.18) и карта шастрартхаваттват (2.3.33). Орудиями действия являются органы чувств. С их помощью душа действует. Каждое действие требует определенных усилий. Однако в конечном счете все действия человека зависят от воли Сверхдуши…»

Ни одно действие не может быть совершено ни одним существом без санкции Господа. И поскольку Господь лично принимает участие в судьбе каждого преданного, Он не создает для своих преданных неразрешимых ситуаций. Целью сложных ситуаций является очищение преданного. В Шримад Бхагаватам преданному, подвергающемуся насилию, рекомендуется медитировать на Господа, пребывающему в сердце нападающих, чтобы Господь разрешил ситуацию.

С другой стороны, нам известны ситуации, когда преданным слугам Господа в силу Его особого плана приходилось и скрывать свою веру, и даже совершать определенное нехарактерное для них поклонение.

Евангелие от Иоанна, глава 18:

За Иисусом следовали Симон Петр и другой ученик; ученик же сей был знаком первосвященнику и вошел с Иисусом во двор первосвященнический.
А Петр стоял вне за дверями. Потом другой ученик, который был знаком первосвященнику, вышел, и сказал придвернице, и ввел Петра.
Тут раба придверница говорит Петру: и ты не из учеников ли Этого Человека? Он сказал: нет.

Шримад Бхагаватам 7.4.14:

О сын Панду [Махараджа Юдхиштхира], восседая на троне Индры, необычайно могущественный Хираньякашипу подчинил себе обитателей всех планет. Двое гандхарвов — Вишвавасу и Тумбуру, — а также я и все видьядхары, апсары и мудрецы неустанно пели ему молитвы, всячески восхваляя его.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Иногда асуры [демоны] становятся настолько могущественны, что даже такому преданному, как Нарада Муни, приходится служить им. Это, конечно, не значит, что Нарада Муни занимал более низкое положение, чем Хираньякашипу. Но все же в материальном мире бывает, что великие люди — даже великие преданные — оказываются под властью асуров.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

